# How to Feel Better?



## bcgal00 (Jul 22, 2012)

I was diagnosed slightly hypothyroid last wk by GP. She is going to retest in 3 mths and if no better then will put me on medication. In the meantime, I am feeling really tired, especially in the morning when I first get up and then later in the afternoon. I'm taking b100 complex (half with breakfast and half with dinner) and a multivitamin at lunch time. I am not eating any wheat as I quickly learned that wheat upsets my stomach. I'm slightly dizzy and seeing sparkly spots in my vision quite a bit (sort of like when you look at camera flash and then look away but with blurry sparkly areas). Is there anything else I can do to regain some energy and keep the dizziness from getting worse? None of the symptoms are extremely bad but together they are dragging me down. Plus, another issue is constipation. I am eating prunes, drinking lots of water, at least 4 servings of fruit/veggies (no goitrogens unless they are very well cooked), 1/2 tsp of chia seeds daily and drinking a glass of metamucil before dinner. Don't know what else I can do to combat that problem. I went from BM's 2-3 times a day to only once or twice a wk if I'm lucky. Any other suggestions on foods to help this along? Thx for any advice you have.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome. When you say "slightly hypothyroid," what are the details? Do you have lab results with ranges? Based on what you're describing, it seems more than "slightly" to me.

The tiredness I understand...the sparkly spots concern me a bit.

I would suggest seeing a gastroenterologist about the stomach issues. It could be related to the hypo, but with such a dramatic change in bowel habits, it's worth looking into (plus, they can get you on the right track).


----------



## bcgal00 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm going for an ultrasound soon, but doctor doesn't want to send me to gastroenterologist or retest for 3 mths. I don't have numbers, she only told me that one number was slightly abnormal out of the two tests and I was slightly hypothyroid but not anything to be concerned about. She said she felt I didn't need treatment at this time. I'm trying to ignore the foggy head/sparkly vision thing. I don't get dizzy like I'm going to pass out or fall over, its just a bit disorienting and I just move slowly and carefully for a few seconds until it clears a bit. Mostly I was inquiring about what else I might add to my diet to help with the constipation and other than bcomplex was there anything else I could take that might help with fatigue. Thx for any help.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, you're already doing the "basics" for the constipation. Do you feel like your stomach is "in knots" and painful, or is it more of a feeling of stuff just not moving along? There's medicine that's effective for the "knots" feeling, but it seems like you're already doing what should be done for the "not moving along" feeling.

I feel for you...I was about to suggest shredded wheat, but recalled that you can't do that. I just found a handout I got from my gastroenterologist. Give me a few minutes and I'll scan and post it for you...


----------



## bcgal00 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thx for helping. No, its not knots and painful, more like a fullness and a bit of achiness. I should add that when the constipation started it was small pebbly bits but now I go infrequently (every couple of days or so) but when I do go it is normal consistency and size. What a gross thing to have to talk about LOL


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Here...see if this works. You should be able to download and save/print it. Unfortunately, it's two pages squeezed into a large picture. I don't know how to upload a pdf document.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/832/highfiberdiet.jpg/

I hope things start moving for you soon!


----------



## bcgal00 (Jul 22, 2012)

Thx. Got it. Printed on landscape I am able to read....very tiny print but readable. So I guess I'm eating foods that provide a lot of fibre, maybe I just need to increase those foods a bit more. Maybe adding in a few more pieces of fruit, a bit more beans, etc. Thx for sending me that list.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcgal00 said:


> Thx for helping. No, its not knots and painful, more like a fullness and a bit of achiness. I should add that when the constipation started it was small pebbly bits but now I go infrequently (every couple of days or so) but when I do go it is normal consistency and size. What a gross thing to have to talk about LOL


Constipation is one of many symptoms of hypothyroid. If you have any test results, we would like to see them with the ranges included.

When are you having the ultra-sound? This is a very good idea. Let us know about that.

And here are some tests you might wish to consider asking for.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## bcgal00 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'll be away for 2 wks so am having ultrasound when I return. I believe the tests my GP did were TSH and Free T4 or T3 (not sure which one). One test was ok and the other was slightly abnormal. At the time I was getting tested for other things, celiac, allergies, cholesterol, etc and as an afterthought she added the thyroid test. B/c that hadn't been my focus for testing, when she said I was abnormal but not a big deal, I left it at that and didn't really think about it. But over the last wk I've discovered that many symptoms I've been having are probably due to the hypothyroid (headache, tiredness, dizziness/spots in vision, blurry eyes, achy joints, stomach upset which mostly stopped when wheat was stopped, foggy brain and a kind of buzzing/pulsing feeling in head). So when I go back after ultrasound I'll ask for those numbers and if I'm not feeling any better by then I think I should be asking for a GE referral shouldn't I? I can't imagine having to feel like this for 3 mths before retesting and possibly going on medication.


----------



## bcgal00 (Jul 22, 2012)

BTW, the wheat blood work test was negative yet over the past 6 wks I stopped wheat consumption 3 times and each time (within a day) the headache lessened, the stomach bloating lessened and my stuffy nose/sinus pressure went away). That's why I thought I had a wheat allergy or celiac disease (my daughter was diagnosed with celiac & diabetes at about age 33). Speaking of hereditary things, my other daughter was diagnosed with Grave's disease at about age 29.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bcgal00 said:


> Thx. Got it. Printed on landscape I am able to read....very tiny print but readable. So I guess I'm eating foods that provide a lot of fibre, maybe I just need to increase those foods a bit more. Maybe adding in a few more pieces of fruit, a bit more beans, etc. Thx for sending me that list.


Don't forget to drink plenty of water with your fiber! If you don't, that could cause a problem also. Lots of water; within reason, of course.


----------



## bcgal00 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, as a weightwatcher lifetime member....they have drilled it into my head to drink water  I drink at least 8 glasses a day.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Have you tried one of those fiber supplements you mix into liquids? I have Hashi's and have had constipation myself (not fun!) and I had success with Metamucil Clear and Natural. I drink at least 8 glasses of water a day, too, and just mix in a spoonful with one or two glasses and it's helped keep things moving along.


----------



## bcgal00 (Jul 22, 2012)

I've got Metamucil and was drinking a glass with dinner. I think I'll try a glass with each meal and see if that helps. I think I'm doing everything I can but can maybe increase each thing a bit like taking 2-3 glasses of Metamucil rather than just one meal (dinner).If wheat hinders the thyroid production and I've stopped eating wheat maybe my system will settle down soon and this problem may improve...I'm hoping.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Honestly as unpleasant as it sounds...when my stomach was a mess and didn't, um, move, I put myself on a strict two dried prunes a day program. While I still took two benefibers a day, the prunes were much more effective than anything else.

And, yes, I did work in a nursing home (and, later, geriatric social work) for a number of years.


----------



## bcgal00 (Jul 22, 2012)

Eating prunes is something I can do, I like them. I'll be sure to add in a couple a day. Thx.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have suffered from constipation my whole life (when i was younger is was because of the kidney meds i was on) but never in my life have i suffered like i do know because of the hashi... i go weeks without a movement, maybe 3 weeks sometimes. I dont get pain or slugish, i just get a big stomach. Then when 'things start to move' its too big to pass without help (i wont go into details lol) and i end up twisting my intestines.

I have tried everything from eating a box full of grapes to taking triple the amount of laxatives... it just doesnt work. 2 things i've noticed... having a very heavy night of drinking (alcohol) ALWAYS moves things along or a pint of extremely strong squash helps too. I recommend the squash the other might be good for this but not for the hangovers!!!! I have 3/4 full sugar squash with 1/4 water. Its worth the taste!

Also i get the slight dizzy and silvery spots too. its like if u stand up too fast and u get head rush. I found i was worse with caffeine, so i switched to decaf tea and trying to stop the red bulls. I do still get dizzy, some days i dont like to drive because of it but it does seem to be getting better.

Hope some of this is useful


----------



## bcgal00 (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, that is kind of how I feel...like getting up too quickly and getting lightheaded and silvery spots. I'll try decreasing the caffeine too to see if that helps but I normally only drink coffee in the morning and switch to water and green tea later in the day. Hugs to you for all your BM troubles. I guess I should count my blessings that I can go a few times a wk.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Does ur green tea have caffeine? most do, i know someone who changed to herbal tea for a few months because i migraines but turned out the caffeine level was almost the same.

A few times a week still isnt nice, keep working at that, i'm just used to all my trouble, think the only times ive been 'regular' is during pregnancy... dont worry im not suggesting that as an option


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

oh and did i read about joint pain?? I take a cod liver oil capsual everyday and it helps alot! especially with the swelling.


----------



## bcgal00 (Jul 22, 2012)

ha ha...ya, not getting pregnant to be regular 

Good pt about the green tea. It has caffeine in it. I'll switch over to decaf and see how that works and try to find an herbal tea I might like (tried a few berry flavors before but didn't like them). Thx.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

mouthy83 said:


> I have tried everything from eating a box full of grapes to taking triple the amount of laxatives... it just doesnt work. 2 things i've noticed... having a very heavy night of drinking (alcohol) ALWAYS moves things along or a pint of extremely strong squash helps too. I recommend the squash the other might be good for this but not for the hangovers!!!! I have 3/4 full sugar squash with 1/4 water. Its worth the taste!


mouthy...I have to ask...what is squash? Here in the U.S., it's a vegetable, but I can't imagine that's what you're talking about. We typically don't drink squash (at least our version of it) - it would have to be put through a blender first and made into a smoothie, I suppose!


----------



## bcgal00 (Jul 22, 2012)

I heard that cod liver oil pills can leave an aftertaste but not the oil so much, so have been looking for oil to put into juice in the morning. I haven't been able to find any oil yet though. The one store that carried it was out when I went yesterday.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Oppps sorry. Squash is what we call cordial... is that what u call it there? Like a juice but u dillute it with water.

The capsual cod liver oil i take dont leave a taste, u swallow them whole. I take them with my morning pint of 'squash' hehe x


----------



## bcgal00 (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I'll get the cod liver pills then if I can't find the oil anywhere. Not sure what that squash liquid is but I was thinking of taking cod liver oil with orange juice. I'm not having a good afternoon. I feel like I've had 10 cups of coffee, my brain feels all jittery, dizzy and foggy yet my hands are steady so not really physically jittery,just feel jittery KWIM? And to make matters worse, talked to ultrasound dept today and they can't book me til Oct so my doc wants to wait til end of Oct to see me again. I sure hope I don't stay this way for the next 3 mths.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

mouthy83 said:


> Oppps sorry. Squash is what we call cordial... is that what u call it there? Like a juice but u dillute it with water.
> 
> The capsual cod liver oil i take dont leave a taste, u swallow them whole. I take them with my morning pint of 'squash' hehe x


No...we'd probably call that watered-down juice!  (Actually, I'm not aware that we have a name for something like that, but maybe others here are.)

Wait a minute...you've just blown my whole image of what a "pint" is - I thought a pint was ALWAYS beer!!!??? As in, "I'll take a pint of Guinness, please..."

hugs6


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

bcgal00 said:


> I think I'll get the cod liver pills then if I can't find the oil anywhere. Not sure what that squash liquid is but I was thinking of taking cod liver oil with orange juice. I'm not having a good afternoon. I feel like I've had 10 cups of coffee, my brain feels all jittery, dizzy and foggy yet my hands are steady so not really physically jittery,just feel jittery KWIM? And to make matters worse, talked to ultrasound dept today and they can't book me til Oct so my doc wants to wait til end of Oct to see me again. I sure hope I don't stay this way for the next 3 mths.


Maybe u should get an appointment soon, especially if ur symptoms are getting worse or changing!! when my thyroid started working a little bit more it ment i had too much hormone in my system and i was very twitchy and jittery.

Squash is kinda like watered down juice (when mixed with waater) but its basically just a flavouring to make ur water taste nice


----------

